# 2003/4 7-Eleven Merckx Re-pro



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

On Ebay. 

Questions: 
1. When was the last year Merckx made steel frames? 
2. Were the re-pro frames made BY Merckx. 
3. If the re-pro frames were not made my Merckx, WHO made them?
4. When was the last year for the original 7-Eleven frame?

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-52c...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

1. 2006 was last year for the 7-11's, 2005 for the Moto MXLs and 2004 for the Molteni MXL's, IIRC www.gitabike.com has more info.
2. Yes, brazed by Eddy's guys in Meise.
3. See above.
4. The '92 catalog lists the 7-11 paint as an option on the Corsa. Not sure about '93, but they were gone by '94. check out www.tearsforgears.com for more info.

The dead give away on the re-issue vs. original frames is the lack of chrome on the new frames. The original had at least one chain stay and often both chain and seat stays chromed, but some new law in Belgium prevented Eddy from chroming the new re-issue framesets.

check out www.gitabike.com for all the catalogs from recent years.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> 1. 2006 was last year for the 7-11's, 2005 for the Moto MXLs and 2004 for the Molteni MXL's, IIRC www.gitabike.com has more info.
> 2. Yes, brazed by Eddy's guys in Meise.
> 3. See above.
> 4. The '92 catalog lists the 7-11 paint as an option on the Corsa. Not sure about '93, but they were gone by '94. check out www.tearsforgears.com for more info.
> ...


Nothing like the original. One of my fave rides......


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

barry1021 said:


> Nothing like the original. One of my fave rides......


....just try to keep this one away from any curbs!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> ....just try to keep this one away from any curbs!


Hey!! That's ZMud's line!! Actually not many curbs in Scottsdale, I will have to run into something else. :mad2: :mad2: 

b21


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

barry1021 said:


> Hey!! That's ZMud's line!! Actually not many curbs in Scottsdale, I will have to run into something else. :mad2: :mad2:
> 
> b21


Not much else besides cactus and cougars......:yesnod:


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> Not much else besides cactus and cougars......:yesnod:


Don't forget these guys, and no, that is not Zmudshark altho there is a resemblance. Now back to 7-11 stuff, sorry for the thread heist.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Good info, thanks!!


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

barry1021 said:


> Nothing like the original. One of my fave rides......


I'll take this over the original any day of the week.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> I'll take this over the original any day of the week.


That's sharp.

And I know that saying this will get me burned at the stake here, but... I think excessive chrome isn't all that purty.
.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Why*



ClassicSteel71 said:


> I'll take this over the original any day of the week.
> 
> 
> Why is that?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

SystemShock said:


> That's sharp.
> 
> And I know that saying this will get me burned at the stake here, but... I think excessive chrome isn't all that purty.
> .


no burnings, everyone is allowed an opinion!!


----------

